# TTS vs TT non-S



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

I've read that the non-S 2.0 TFSI has the same engine as the MK7 GTi engine, can anyone confirm the engine/turbo setup on the TTS and non-S TFSI? Is it the same block with a K04 slapped on like the MK2 for example?

I'm wondering therefore whether to go for the non-S and just Stage 1 it to get the same or at least similar power as a TTS. Admittedly I'll miss out on the magnetic ride and sports leather seats but I'm not a huge fan of full leather as it is.

Has anyone slapped any software on a MK3 yet?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The block is the same, but pretty much everything else isn't...
A remap won't get you in the same ball park. You'll get around 50bhp, but the new cars have additional security - the ECU will have to be removed from the car and you warranty will be gone.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Im sure you've already spotted this stuff, but if you haven't seen it all, theres a good few other things that come with the TTS over a TT-Sline (some of the stuff Ive only just spotted after ordering a TTS, when primarily wanting a faster car) e.g. heated seats, all weather lights, upgraded sound system, interior LEDs, super sport seats, lane assist, 4 exhaust system, etc. All of which prob costs a fair bit if spec'd on a TT-Sline, but included on the TTS. Which, if you want those things, start to make the TTS more attractive.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The TTS and non TTS(R Line) both use the IHI Turbocharger with bigger turbine and compressor blades in the higher output version and engine implementation is the same for both Golf gti and R.The more powerful engine has extensive modifications including cylinder head,pistons and cooling techniques to name a few.

It's fair to say you won't get a TTS out of the lesser version and certainly won't be as reliable.

Unfortunately there's no such thing as a free lunch,and after all the modifications you'd need to make you may as well by a TTS to start with.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

dink said:


> Im sure you've already spotted this stuff, but if you haven't seen it all, theres a good few other things that come with the TTS over a TT-Sline (some of the stuff Ive only just spotted after ordering a TTS, when primarily wanting a faster car) e.g. heated seats, all weather lights, upgraded sound system, interior LEDs, super sport seats, lane assist, 4 exhaust system, etc. All of which prob costs a fair bit if spec'd on a TT-Sline, but included on the TTS. Which, if you want those things, start to make the TTS more attractive.


Agreed, here is the list I put together, enough to make me plan to go TTS.

Unique to TTS:
The Engine (80 more HP, 7 added lb-ft of torque), unique TTS Engine Cover
Nicer Grill, and different exterior mirrors
Standard Magnetic Ride (Optional on TT in some world areas)
Standard quattro with sportier tuned software (quattro available on TT)
Better Brakes with larger front discs, and painted Calipers with TTS logo (Red Painted as an option)
More exterior paint options (Sepang Blue, Vegas Yellow, Panther Black)
Better Interior options (Like the lovely Express Red)
Additional Virtual Cockpit sport view
Laser textured dashboard unique to TTS
Four oval tail pipes vs. two
Controllable flaps in the exhaust system unique to TTS
Potentially better resale value than a loaded with options TT S-Line quattro.


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Basically I'm just trying to convince myself that it's worth shelling out the extra cash.



Toshiba said:


> The block is the same, but pretty much everything else isn't...
> A remap won't get you in the same ball park. You'll get around 50bhp, but the new cars have additional security - the ECU will have to be removed from the car and you warranty will be gone.


Assuming the non-S 2.0TFSI is the same engine as the MK7 Golf, a REVO Stage 1 will produce 313-333PS (see http://www.revotechnik.com/product-details/software/volkswagen/golf-vii/182/stage-1/)

Also the comment about the removal of the ECU is unconfirmed, REVO recently cracked that one and can now flash the new locked ECUs at the OBD-II port leaving the ECU intact. My concern is however that REVO currently don't provide an official map for the MK3 platform yet.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't forget that any flashing of the ECU will be flagged and recorded and in the event of a warranty claim will be used as a get out clause by the manufacturer.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Look at the graphics...


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

leopard said:


> Don't forget that any flashing of the ECU will be flagged and recorded and in the event of a warranty claim will be used as a get out clause by the manufacturer.


Decent point.

Please don't take this as me fighting one particular corner, just trying to look at it from a neutral perspective.

I'm sure you've all heard about the big Audi S4/S5 3.0T V6 headroom which effectively gave you a 80+PS increase @ Stage 1 resulting in an S4/S5 being capable of competing with RS4/RS5.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, but those engines are in a completely different class to any of those offered in the TT.
50-60, is the normal stuff you see from 4POT engines.


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

That doesn't appear to be true given the REVO figures for the MK7 GTI I linked above. They are stating 93-113PS increase for that engine.

I've also had personal experience of the headroom even in 4 cylinder cars. A good 4 years ago I owned a Golf MK5 Edition 30 which ran a 2.0TFSI 4 cylinder K04. They were standard 230PS which Stage 1 software took to 300PS. The rumours were that when VW released the Edition 30 they didn't want it impacting S3 sales at the time (265PS) so they had to keep distance from that. Who knows what the actual reason was but I ended up getting rid of the car as it struggled to put 300PS down to just the front wheels.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

230 prob means they are running 240 out of the factory. 
Look at the graph and the line can't be above 290, 290-240........ (based on the link :? )


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

dpazz said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget that any flashing of the ECU will be flagged and recorded and in the event of a warranty claim will be used as a get out clause by the manufacturer.
> ...


There is another alternative of course.You could purchase a mk2 RS for the same price that you can buy a R-Line for and that engine utilises the 2.5ltr five pot which can be tuned reliably to 450bhp

Just a thought for you......


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> 230 prob means they are running 240 out of the factory.
> Look at the graph and the line can't be above 290, 290-240........ (based on the link :? )


REVO are, for some bewildering reason, stating WHP on that graph. Notice it doesnt start at 220.

Another link http://blog.revotechnik.com/revo-2-0tsi-generation-3-ecu-upgrade-for-the-mqb-platform/



leopard said:


> There is another alternative of course.You could purchase a mk2 RS for the same price that you can buy a R-Line for and that engine utilises the 2.5ltr five pot which can be tuned reliably to 450bhp
> 
> Just a thought for you......


Haha another great point! But never been much of a Ford fan. I appreciate what you are trying to say though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> There is another alternative of course.You could purchase a mk2 RS


Haha another great point! But never been much of a Ford fan. I appreciate what you are trying to say though.[/quote]

LOL,not a Ford.An Audi TTRS mk2


----------



## dpazz (Sep 30, 2013)

Opps! Haha serves me right for not reading your entire post!

As much as I love the MK2 the interior just feels dated, particularly the RNS-E!!

I reckon the MK3 TT is well balanced between performance and technology at the moment. It has the latest MQB platform electronics, a decent selection of engines and a tasty exterior.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The drive of and road feel of the MK3 totally kills the MK2, even the RS...


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Can_Quattro said:


> Four oval tail pipes vs. two


That alone does it for me. It's a personal thing but I just can't get on with the closer spacing on the twin pipes harking back to the Mark 1. The S is just so much more of a sports car.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

my strange think, I had a TTs mk2 only because was quattro so, 270cv plus quattro was better than a normal TT with chip (around 250cv) but FWD... unmanageable!
but now, both models have quattro, the normal TT with MTM reaches about 300cv and the look it's the same (I prefer to be less aggressive possible for the aesthetics of the car, 2 pipes and no chrome is better)..
I know the reliability with the chip is a bit compromised but we don't use the car everyday on a track!
last, I remember the TTs mk2 was less aggressive to pull-out the power than the TT even with 70cv in more..is it the same for the mk3?


----------

